# T-Shirts



## LoonSky (28. Mai 2002)

Hy,

ich hab demnächsts die möglichkeit mir ein paar T-Shirts bedrucken zu lassen. Was kennt ihr so für Sprüche, die man auf die Shirts drucken kann?

Wie wärs mit:

      Sie seh'n richtig,
      ich hab keinen
Sattel

hab ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen.
Habt ihr noch bessere Sprüche?

Greetz,
Tom


----------



## ramhofer (28. Mai 2002)

wie wärs mit (oder so ähnlich):

Nein, dies ist kein BMX!

Schon wieder jemand der mein bike mit einem BMX verwechselt!

Sie haben schon wieder ein Trialbike gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (28. Mai 2002)

mein freund hat: "ich weiß das ich kein sattel habe"!
    bn- -bn- -


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Mai 2002)

"NEIN das ist kein BMX, das ist ein Trialbike, ja es war teuer, ja es sind Ölbremsen, ich hab kein Sattel weil man beim Trial im Stehen fährt, NEIN ich lass dich nicht fahren"  

oder was anderes.. hat nicht unbedingt mit Trial zu tun, is aber n Spruch der bestimmt rießig ankommt bei den Mädels:

"na, Lust heut nacht meine Eier gegen dein A.rsch klatschen zu hören?"


----------



## tingeltangeltill (28. Mai 2002)

Hi Loonie,

könntest du mir auch eins machen lassen?

Wieviel kostet denn das?

Der Spruch vom Biketrialer gefällt mir am besten!

Oder wie wärs mit:

Bevor Sie sich wunder und mich ansprechen, lesen Sie BITTE folgendes:

1. Ich weiss, dass es keinen Sattel hat!
2. NEIN, es ist kein BMX!
3. JA, es war teuer!
4. JA, das sind Öldruckbremsen!
5. Nein, ich lass dich nicht fahren!

(mit freundlicher Unterstützung von biketrialer! )

Ist ja schön, dass euch auch dieselbe Fragen gestellt werden!

Warum stört es die deutschen bloss, dass da kein Sattel dran ist?
Die sind doch so dämlich........mit so nem kleinen Rahmen und der Übersetzung kann man net fahren!

Was mich auch immer aufregt ist, dass se mich fragen, ob ich auch auf der Halfpipe fahren (wir haben eine in unserem Kaff).


----------



## Trialmatze (28. Mai 2002)

Naja du musst das mal anders sehen. Erinnere dich mal an die Zeit wo du vom bikesport noch keinen Plan hattest und sicherlich auch noch mit ner Baumarktgurke rumgeheizt bist. Hättest du da mal nen Trialer in Aktion gesehen, dann hättest du die gleichen Fragen gestellt.
Womit man sich nicht befasst, davon kann man auch keine Ahnung haben. Sicherlich nerven diese Fragen auch mit der Zeit, aber da steht man halt drüber und erklärts. 
Außerdem sind mir diese Leute auch lieber als diese Rambozambovorstadthelden, die zum Teil beim 2. Weltkrieg dabei waren und deshalb meinen, dass sie die größten sind und uns vertreiben müssten.  Wie klug, die sich doch dabei manchmal noch fühlen....."ach du Schmarotzer verpiss  dich hier...hab Respekt vor mir...ich war im Krieg. Na Klasse "oh du Held!". Ne..Ne Respekt hätte ich vor denen gehabt, wenn die so nen Scheiß damals nicht erst angezettelt haben. Aber gut..ich hole zu weit aus. 
Also denkt das nächste mal dran, wenn wieder nervige Fragen kommen --> immer freundlich und daran denken, dass es schlimmere Situationen gibt als nervende Fragen zu beantworten. 

Matze


----------



## dnM (28. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *"NEIN das ist kein BMX, das ist ein Trialbike, ja es war teuer, ja es sind Ölbremsen, ich hab kein Sattel weil man beim Trial im Stehen fährt, NEIN ich lass dich nicht fahren"
> 
> oder was anderes.. hat nicht unbedingt mit Trial zu tun, is aber n Spruch der bestimmt rießig ankommt bei den Mädels:
> ...



zufällig im "wenig regeln" gelesen?


----------



## lebaron (28. Mai 2002)

auch wenn'er nix mit trial zu tun hat:

"man steckt immer in der ******* nur die tiefe ändert sich!"

der passt irgendwie immer


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Mai 2002)

@dnm
jo den zweiten spruch hab ich im "wenig Regeln" gelesen 
warum fragste? darf ich den Spruch hier nich posten oder wie?


----------



## mtb-trialer (28. Mai 2002)

es regt mich auch immer auf wenn irgentwer meint er kenne sich besser aus als ich und meint : "das ich mal öl auf meine bremsen machen sollte!"
man sollte was daran ändern das sich die menscheheit nicht auskennt! skateboarder werden ja auch nicht gefragt warum die sich schmirgelpapier auf nen holzbrett geglebt haben und wie sie dann noch die rollen darunter befestigen konnten!


----------



## dnM (28. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *@dnm
> jo den zweiten spruch hab ich im "wenig Regeln" gelesen
> warum fragste? darf ich den Spruch hier nich posten oder wie? *


doch doch türlich

aber rat mal von wem der kommt 

best regards .. d.n.M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (28. Mai 2002)

ach so ist das


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Mai 2002)

Aba bei dem spruch nich vergessen Telefonnummer oder Emailadressse ähnliches draufzudrucken!  

Ronny


----------



## trialelmi (29. Mai 2002)

also ich klär  die leute immer auf ach wenn sie "blöde" fragen stellen. danach hamse respekt. und wenn du sie noch mim rad fahren lässt so eine pallette oder 2 dann staunen sie noch mehr


----------



## LoonSky (29. Mai 2002)

Also die T-Shirts werden so ca. 8-15 Euro kosten. Mein Vadder (Werbedesigner/Drucker) muss demnächst 150 Shirts drucken lassen, da könnt ich welche mitbestellen.

Also normalerweise klär ich die Leute auch auf. Aber wenn ich mich gerade am Konzentrieren bin, und mir quatscht so einer rein, kann der mich mal. Zum Beispiel wollte ich letztens nen 2.50 Drop machen, steh davor und konzentrier mich. Frag dann so en Kind von hinten, warum kannst du so lange auf einer Stelle stehen? Willst du daruntre? -bang-

Greetz,
Tom


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

wie lässt du es dir nun machen?


----------



## LoonSky (29. Mai 2002)

Also werd mir das machen lassen, danke!

---
Bevor Sie sich wunder und mich ansprechen, lesen Sie BITTE folgendes: 

1. Ich weiss, dass es keinen Sattel hat! 
2. NEIN, es ist kein BMX! 
3. JA, es war teuer! 
4. JA, das sind Öldruckbremsen! 
5. Nein, ich lass dich nicht fahren! 
---

Also, hier sind mehrere Wünsche in einem.
Thx

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

was für ne Farbe? Schwarzes T-Shirt und weisse Schrift?
Würde sich gut herausheben und die Leute lesen echt immer was auf'm T-Shirt steht!

also ich würd mind eins nehmen!

Am schluss würd ich noch hinschreiben:

Danke für Ihr Interesse!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

achja bei 20"ern wundern se sich über den grossen Mantel hinten..........oder fragen immer, ob der hintere grösser ist als der vordere (man sind die dumm!)


----------



## LoonSky (29. Mai 2002)

Hmm, die Idee ist garnicht so schlecht, richtige Komiker hier, hä?
Wollt ihr Trialer dann nicht zum Zirkus?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

Also so?

---
Bevor Sie sich wunder und mich ansprechen, lesen Sie BITTE folgendes: 

1. Ich weiss, dass es keinen Sattel hat! 
2. NEIN, es ist kein BMX! 
3. JA, es war teuer! 
4. JA, das sind Öldruckbremsen! 
5. Nein, ich lass dich nicht fahren! 
6. JA, der hintere Reifen ist dicker!

Danke für Ihr Interesse!
-----

Mit diesem T-shirt tun wir was für unseren Trialsport


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

5+6 sollten noch getausch werden.
Und noch ein neuer Punkt: 3.

also dann so:
---
Bevor Sie sich wunder und mich ansprechen, lesen Sie BITTE folgendes: 

1. Ich weiss, dass es keinen Sattel hat! 
2. NEIN, es ist kein BMX! 
3. Das nennt sich "Trial"
3. JA, es war teuer! 
4. JA, das sind Öldruckbremsen! 
5. JA, der hintere Reifen ist dicker!
6. Nein, ich lass dich nicht fahren! 


Danke für Ihr Interesse!
-----

Das ganze auf nem schwarzen t-shirt und weißer schrift (text auf'm Rücken!!!)?


----------



## frufoor (29. Mai 2002)

Also ich wäre am Schluß noch für nen Hinweis, daß es nich böse gemeint is oder so in der Art.
Es schreckt ja die Leute schon irgendwie ab, und man will die Leute ja eher begeißtern als vertreiben ...

-frufoor-


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

stimmt schon..........wie wärs mit nem fetten smiley? so einer


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Mai 2002)

oder der


----------



## frufoor (29. Mai 2002)

Also ich bin für das mit den Herzchen.... *g*


-frufoor-


----------



## mtb-trialer (29. Mai 2002)

wie wärs mit dem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (29. Mai 2002)

so?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

wer ist denn der hübsche junge mann?  

jepp schaut doch gut aus......ich häts gern in schwarz weiss......


----------



## LoonSky (29. Mai 2002)

Achso, du willst auch eins?
Ich denk dass müsst machbar sein. wird aber ca. 1 Monat dauern. Wieviel sollens dann sein?

Achso ichs bins übrigens nicht aufm bild. ist von biketrials.com


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

hast nicht gelesen?

Jepp ich würd 1-2 nehmen, kommt drauf an, wieviel die kosten!
sagst mir den Preis, wenn du ihn sicher weisst.

Aso.......wär das ok, wenn ich auch welche nehm (Mühe etc...)?


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Mai 2002)

des dürfte der gute Stephen Maeder von biketrials.com sein


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

sind die in V oder Rundkragen? Gute Qualität?


----------



## LoonSky (29. Mai 2002)

Da frachst mich jetzt was. Keine Ahnung, muss noch mit meinem Vadder klären, morgen abend. Will sonst noch einer eins?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

würde das gehn, dass ich es in schwarz nehm und weisse schrift?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

aso........vorne.....biketrial nicht biketrialS oder?

kuckst halt, dass es hinten so gross wie möglich ist, dass man es auch lesen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (29. Mai 2002)

hmm keine Ahnung. Die bestellen in blau und schwarzer Schrift. ich frag meinen daddy mal. aber erst morgen.


----------



## LoonSky (29. Mai 2002)

Also wir können uns auch auf BikeTrial einigen, oder **** off, oder 'Wie wär's süße' oder ich bin geil. Egal, schlag was vor!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

jepp wär supi, wenns klappt...........ich würds dann in Grösse "Large" nehmen.

bist einverstanden Biketrial ohne s?

ich geh jetzt nochmal an meine lieblingstreppe und versuch da drei Stufen hochzuhüpfen.......drückt mir die Daumen......isch will des jetzt mal schaffen.....


----------



## LoonSky (29. Mai 2002)

muss mich gleich auch mal um meine Freundin kümmern wenn du willst, können wir doch mal die Übergabe des T-Shirts mit einem Bike-treffen verbinden. Wie wär's?

CU


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

klar....freu mich immer, wenn ich "ohne Sattel" Fahrer sehe........

ich bin allerdings nicht mobil (17 jahre).

Wohne nähe Stuttgart......

also ich kümmer mich jetzt um mein bike und du um deine Freundin.......


----------



## Reini (29. Mai 2002)

hab vor einiger zeit mal mit dieser schirft begonnen....

mir hat dann aber irgendwie die idee für das rücken muster gefehlt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (29. Mai 2002)

was für ein bike-treffen?#da wär ich auch gerne dabei!


----------



## LoonSky (29. Mai 2002)

Hmm, Hanover-Saarbrücken-Koblenz? Wie wärs denn mit Bonn/Köln?


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Mai 2002)

Jo ich nehm auch son T-Shirt 
In Dunkelblau mit ganz hellllblauer Schrift.

hinten des ganze und vorne bitte der Spruch mit die Eiers drauf 

Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (29. Mai 2002)

@ loonsky
ja ja hannover! soll geil da sein, ich selber war halt noch nie da aber da solln die besten spots der welt sein!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Mai 2002)

Hi, 

kleine Änderung.......

anstelle von "Ich weiss, dass es keinen Sattel hat" nehm mer lieber " JA, Sie sehen richtig, dieses Fahrrad hat keinen Sattel!"

oder?

Hab mir auch überlegt, das mit den Ei ern vorne drauf zu machen.......mh....soll mehr?


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Mai 2002)

dann aber bitte:
Na kleine, ... eier blablo           und nich:
na, ...Eier ...

nich das einen da son schwuler Type oderso anlabert!   

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Mai 2002)

mit dem Spruch vorn aufm t-shirt wirst dich dann vor Mädels kaum noch retten können ... die wern Schlange stehen


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *
> nich das einen da son schwuler Type oderso anlabert!
> 
> Ronny *



also Gonzo komm... jetz tu mal nich so. Wir wissen hier doch alle dass du vom andern Ufer bist


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Mai 2002)

Ohch, habisch ja noch garnix mitbekommen... 

Und was mit dir?

Wie war das mit dem Typen von Koxx ...


----------



## bikemolch:) (30. Mai 2002)

also, ich muss sagen, eure sprüche sind echt nicht schlecht! 
ich würde auch eins nehmen wenn ich geld hätte! 

ps. wegen dem trialer treff, wollt ihr nich lieber in die schweiz nach zürich komen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (30. Mai 2002)

Moin alle szammst

also des ist Blöd, des Hannover. tt² kommt aus Saarbrücken, ich aus Koblenz. Kann man denn in Saarbrücken gut Rocken (auch was für Anfänger)? Oder villeicht könnten wir uns ja auch in Mainz treffen, könnten uns dann auch mit den Mainzer Leuds treffen (Mr. Trial & Co KG)
Sach mal.

So zu den T-Shirts:
tt²  :         2 schwarze shirts mit weißer Schift
gonzo:     1 dunkel-blaues shirt mit hellblauer Schrift
Ich :         2 von tt² und 2 von gonzo

leider müssen wir uns bei der Größe auf XL einigen, denn die Shirts gibt es nur so.

Und vorne kommt dann:
Na Kleine, Lust heut Nacht meine Eier gegen deinen A.rsch klatschen zu hören?

Und hinten dann:
Bevor Sie sich wundern und mich ansprechen, lesen Sie BITTE folgendes: 

1. JA, Sie sehen richtig, dieses Fahrrad hat keinen Sattel!
2. NEIN, es ist kein BMX! 
3. Das nennt sich "Trial" 
3. JA, es war teuer! 
4. JA, das sind Öldruckbremsen! 
5. JA, der hintere Reifen ist dicker! 
6. Nein, ich lass dich nicht fahren! 


Danke für Ihr Interesse! 





So, dass müsst geschafft sein.

Greetz,
Tom


P.S.: Woar ist das heut geiles Wetter. Direkt mal big City Koblenz rocken gehen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Mai 2002)

Wie teuer wird des teil nochmals?

Ronny


----------



## frufoor (30. Mai 2002)

> tt² kommt aus Saarbrücken



Hmm also meines Wissens nach kommt tt² wie ich aus'm Ländle,
nämlich Stuttgarter Raum.....  


-frufoor-


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Mai 2002)

Ich dachte Forumstrialtreffen ist die DM in Grießbach!?

Also ich muß eh da hin da is wirklich nen lauf voner ODM ...

Ronny


----------



## LoonSky (30. Mai 2002)

Ich weis es nicht genau, wie teuer die Shirts werden, muss nochmal meinen Vadder fragen.

Ich möchte mich nur so mit dem tt² treffen, da wir beide noch Anfänger sind. Und da in Mainz auch Trialer unterwegs sind, könnten wir uns da treffen.

wie schnell könnt ihr eigentlich Treppen hochhüpfen? Müsst ihr immer 'zwischenhopser' machen, oder zieht ihr in einem durch?

Hier üb ich immer:


----------



## trialelmi (30. Mai 2002)

is ja geil ich komm eh zur mtb dm wer noch??
erkennung blauer opel zafira bn-eh 750 elmar himself hehe


----------



## bikemolch:) (30. Mai 2002)

@loonsky, beim treppen hüpfen, würdie ich nie zwischen hüpfen,ausser du verlierst das gleichgewicht...! wenn du in einem mal die treppe raufgehst, verlierst du viel weniger kraft...!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. Mai 2002)

wie kommst du drauf, dass ich aus Saarbücken komm?   

Ich komm aus der nähe von Stuttgart......

Ich nehm nur 1 T-Shirt!

soll mehr nicht breiter anstatt dicker nehmen? 

Also meine Treppen ham 5 Stufen. Entweder ich geh se im Sidehop hoch (da versuch ich gerade die 3 Stufen auf einmal) oder frontal und da bin ich dann mim Vorderrad ganz oben und mim HR auf der zweiten......


----------



## LoonSky (30. Mai 2002)

Achja, Saarbrücken und Stutgardt verwächsel ich immer. Huu, das ist aber weit weg, hättst dann möglichkeit nach Mainz zu kommen? Wenn nicht, muss ich dir das T-Shirt halt zuschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. Mai 2002)

nö leider gar keine Möglichkeit


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Mai 2002)

Hm wie könnt ich denn nen T-Shirt bekommen wenns nich zu teuer is!?

Ich bin in Grießbach bei in jedem fall!

silbergoldlicher Opel Vectra A
DE-AH90 und nochne zahl habsch vergessen 

Oder ebend blaues Devil ohne Sattel. 

Wer kommt ncoh... hm neuer Thread währ wohl besser...

biketrialer und tobsen sind bestimt dabei, Trialmatze auch oder??
Mr. Trial glaub auch...
ach meldet euch selber...
ich muß uf arbeit nu...

Ronny


----------



## elhefe (30. Mai 2002)

Hey...

für alle 20"er da draußen. Wie wärs mit dem:


"Nein, selbst mit so einem kleinen Fahrrad könnten Sie das nicht."


Als kleine Retourekutsche für den Spruch "Hätte ich so ein kleines Rad, könnte ich das auch." Falls dieser Spruch des öfteren kommt. Ich weiß es nicht, fahre 26".

Also... Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## LoonSky (30. Mai 2002)

Die Shirts werden 11 Euro kosten. Ist das in Ordnung?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. Mai 2002)

jepp ist in ordnung.

soll mer den Spruch von elhefe von mit reinnehmen an vorletzter Stelle?


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Mai 2002)

Ich nehm meins auch aber bitte dunkelblau mit weißer schrift.
und der satz von elhelfe kommt mit drauf! 

aber bitte nicht kleinen Fahrrad sondern nur Fahrrad.
ich hab ja nen kleines großes fahrrad 

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (30. Mai 2002)

ok, also, so dass wir 7 Points ham? Der Auftrag wird demnächst am Mittwoch in die Druckerei gegeben. werden da aber 2.5 wochen bleiben. Also, dann bräucht ich auch noch eure Anschrift, wie solln wir das mitem geld machen?


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Mai 2002)

gib mir auch deine bankverbindung als pm oder email
ich nehm auchnur eins. wieviel porto dann noch?

Ronny


----------



## LoonSky (31. Mai 2002)

Ich schick euch die Bankverbindung mit der Ware. Wieviel kostet den Porto?


----------



## Reini (31. Mai 2002)

kannst du mir nicht auch ein schicken

am besten hellblau mit weißer schirft...


adresse kommt mit pm


----------



## LoonSky (31. Mai 2002)

Alles klar


----------



## street_rat (1. Juni 2002)

hab auch welche:

"World is flat!"  is aber eher was für Flatlander

"World is dirt!"  is wohl auch eher was für Dirt-fahrer

"Lead, follow or get the hell out of my way !"

"Und tschüss..."

"Alle Menschen wollen ihre Freiheit. Wollen dann nicht alle Menschen die Anarchie?"



haben wohl alle nichts mit Trial zutun, aber wurscht


----------



## LoonSky (1. Juni 2002)

Aha, Ska-fan? Dann bestimmt auch Punk-Rock, oder?


----------



## Jerry (2. Juni 2002)

Ja ich bin auch in Grießbach!
Silberner Skota Oktavia - Crescent und meine Kumpel fährt kommt auch mit schwarzes Planet X! Also praktisch nicht zu übersehen 



Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Juni 2002)

Naja Planet X habsch bisher nochnich gesehn, nich aufder ODM ... nur von Bildern aber Crescents gibbet viele! 

Des wird scho irgendwie klappen.

Sagtmal zeltet ihr da alle? Weil der Herr Schreiter meinte ODM sind auch 2 Tage genau wie DM ich frag mich ob man des nich an einem Tag schafft? Wenigstens des ODM? Ich fahr ja nix anneres.

Ronny


----------



## street_rat (2. Juni 2002)

SKA, Oi! grööööl- und so Amerikanischer Punk, ist alles dabei was punkig ist. bist wohl auc einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (2. Juni 2002)

Klar, aber nicht der extreme.

Greetz,
Tom


----------

